# Question about Hog behavior



## transfixer (Jan 30, 2017)

This is for the experienced "hoggers" out there,  our lease is in the eastern portion of Oglethorpe county, close to the Wilkes county line, over the last 10yrs or so we've had hogs on the lower end of our lease off and on, some years we'd see sign, some years not. 
    Last couple of years I suppose the population has increased, as they are more or less permanent residents now, up until this year we really haven't made an effort to hunt them, and none of us in the club know much about them, except they appear to constantly roam, and are for the most part,  nocturnal in their movements. 
    My question is during this time of the year, it being cold and sometimes rainy,  where would the hogs likely lay up during daytime hours?   Would they lay up in the thickets?  Where they have a lot of cover and underbrush?  Or would they lay up somewhere they can soak up the Sun when its out ?   We're trying to figure out where they are bedding or laying up,,,  our property is mostly pine plantation, with a few wet weather draws with hardwoods around them.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 30, 2017)

When a pig beds up he wants his belly to be dry. Even if this is in a swamp. If your land is like most of south and central Georgia then they will be in young pine thickets and young clear cuts. It will be the kind of stuff so thick it will be difficult to hunt. You could try and find a way to get a feeder in there and they will probably take to it very quickly. However, they wise up quickly. Enjoy the first hunt because after they see their buddies get popped they are not as likely to come to a feeder in the daylight.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> When a pig beds up he wants his belly to be dry. Even if this is in a swamp. If your land is like most of south and central Georgia then they will be in young pine thickets and young clear cuts. It will be the kind of stuff so thick it will be difficult to hunt. You could try and find a way to get a feeder in there and they will probably take to it very quickly. However, they wise up quickly. Enjoy the first hunt because after they see their buddies get popped they are not as likely to come to a feeder in the daylight.



This^^^^ As much as you would think they'd like to be getting hit with the sun, I dont think it(the sun) is necessary for them to be comfortable. I think they like the body heat of each other and Pine Needle beds.

Feeders and night hunting should be beneficial......

I would also build a Corral trap somewhere.  You might not look at it this way, but I love to hunt pigs so it looks to me like your lease just got better


----------



## ekr (Jan 30, 2017)

Find the trail.  follow it.  It usually leads back to a thick bedding area.  They'll sometimes bed where you would least expect it.  GL


----------



## transfixer (Jan 30, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> This^^^^ As much as you would think they'd like to be getting hit with the sun, I dont think it(the sun) is necessary for them to be comfortable. I think they like the body heat of each other and Pine Needle beds.
> 
> Feeders and night hunting should be beneficial......
> 
> I would also build a Corral trap somewhere.  You might not look at it this way, but I love to hunt pigs so it looks to me like your lease just got better



 There is one area of small pines that is rather thick, and its probably 10 or 15 acres in size,  I guess I'll be trying to work my way through there in search of where they are laying up next time I'm at the lease. Its just pretty much devoid of any sun hitting the ground in there, its that thick, so I wasn't sure they would hang out in there. We have some young clearcut with pines about 3ft tall and overgrown with brush, I know the deer bed down in it , but its a ways away from the area the hogs frequent. 

   A corral trap might be something I could do, although I'm  2 and 1/2 hrs away from my lease,  and normally can't get there till the weekend,  would a corral trap be okay for 3 or 4 days ?   I would think the bigger ones would bust through after that length of time ?  I've got one Sow on camera that will go better than 200lbs easy,  most of the others are probably 125/150 or so,  and a bunch of 10 or 15lb piglets. 

  I like having Hogs to hunt,  it kinda adds another season for me,  but I don't want them to get out of control, and I'm afraid they will if we don't figure out how to hunt them pretty quick.


----------



## CC Rider (Jan 30, 2017)

My lease is close to yours. I'd be happy to help you if you need it. I would expect the hogs to lay in the thickest, nastiest brush you can find.


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

If you build a trap, leave it open and baited for a while to get them accustomed to it. Set it on a weekend that you or another member can check it the next day.
 They will loaf/bed in the smaller open cutovers when its sunny, but they like the thermal cover and straw under older pines if its not sunny. Their days revolve around food and comfort, and they are tied to a pattern or area only as long as it makes them happy. If they are harassed or something better comes along they will change abruptly. 
I hunt a club close to yours. When the blackberries start up this summer make sure to hunt them then. We get a huge influx of pigs into our cutovers then.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2017)

roperdoc said:


> If you build a trap, leave it open and baited for a while to get them accustomed to it. Set it on a weekend that you or another member can check it the next day.
> They will loaf/bed in the smaller open cutovers when its sunny, but they like the thermal cover and straw under older pines if its not sunny. Their days revolve around food and comfort, and they are tied to a pattern or area only as long as it makes them happy. If they are harassed or something better comes along they will change abruptly.
> I hunt a club close to yours. When the blackberries start up this summer make sure to hunt them then. We get a huge influx of pigs into our cutovers then.



This^^^, unless you have a way to monitor them from home-like a fancy trail cam that you can see from your pc.
When the door closes, the pigs will absolutely go crazy trying to bust out...........they may relax after a while if they dont get out. But when you show up, it will be game on again and they will try to destroy it like never before.

Also, you have some down time as far as seasons go, so you dont have to necessarily build the trap all in one day.....but I would start the feeding as soon as I figured out where the trap will be.

I would also dig some DEEP holes like with a fence post hole digger and put corn in there with some other junk like peanut butter, koolaid pack etc.......In a place where you can hunt them at night or whenever you go there........put a TC on that.

Whatever you do.................HAVE FUN WITH IT!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 3, 2017)

transfixer said:


> A corral trap might be something I could do, although I'm  2 and 1/2 hrs away from my lease,  and normally can't get there till the weekend,  would a corral trap be okay for 3 or 4 days ?   I would think the bigger ones would bust through after that length of time ?  I've got one Sow on camera that will go better than 200lbs easy,  most of the others are probably 125/150 or so,  and a bunch of 10 or 15lb piglets.



Do a corral trap.  I have several on my lease.  HOWEVER, they won't make 3-4 days.  Unfortunately, like most ppl...you will have to set the gate Friday evening, check Saturday AM and Sunday AM, then wire it OPEN when you leave.  Doesn't give you much time....I know.  

Here's what I would do:  bait the heck of out it.  Leave the trap open for a couple weeks.  Set a feeder in the trap to go off at a certain time every day.  Let them get use to it.  Set trap Friday evening, check again next two days.  Rinse and repeat.  

If they are there, you will get them.

----I have a thread in here about traps.  Build them tough as a jail cell.  ask me how i know.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 3, 2017)

PS:  My 2 leases in close to CRAWFORDVILLE / SHARON / BARNETT, I suspect you are close to Philomath off hwy 22.  I travel hwy 15 to Greensboro, then 20 east.  Easier than battling the goof balls on 285.  If by chance you're close to hwy 15, I could possibly help you build the corral and give some humble pointers.  If not, we can PM or Text if you have questions......


----------



## transfixer (Feb 3, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Do a corral trap.  I have several on my lease.  HOWEVER, they won't make 3-4 days.  Unfortunately, like most ppl...you will have to set the gate Friday evening, check Saturday AM and Sunday AM, then wire it OPEN when you leave.  Doesn't give you much time....I know.
> 
> Here's what I would do:  bait the heck of out it.  Leave the trap open for a couple weeks.  Set a feeder in the trap to go off at a certain time every day.  Let them get use to it.  Set trap Friday evening, check again next two days.  Rinse and repeat.
> 
> ...



Thanks,   that scenario is probably what I will do if I don't have any luck hunting them over the areas I've put corn out,  going down on Friday to set the trap wouldn't be a problem,  and I usually stay till Sunday afternoon anyway,  so that sounds like a plan if I have to go that route,  and as unpredictable as they seem to be I probably will. 

   We're actually right off of hwy 78 between Lexington and Rayle,  pretty much about a mile back behind the UGA dairy experiment farm out on 78.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 5, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Thanks,   that scenario is probably what I will do if I don't have any luck hunting them over the areas I've put corn out,  going down on Friday to set the trap wouldn't be a problem,  and I usually stay till Sunday afternoon anyway,  so that sounds like a plan if I have to go that route,  and as unpredictable as they seem to be I probably will.
> 
> We're actually right off of hwy 78 between Lexington and Rayle,  pretty much about a mile back behind the UGA dairy experiment farm out on 78.



gotcha....you're a bit out of the way for me.

another suggestion:  depending on how many acres you have, it may be VERY beneficial to have MULTIPLE traps set.  Increases your odds and many times hogs move a lot.  I setup up SIX traps this weekend on 1350 acres.  Will go back twice during the week to check them (long drive).  On our 550 acre piece of property, I have four traps.  Ran out of time this weekend, so will be back by next weekend to set these traps.  

No doubt they are nocturnal, which makes "hunting them" very difficult, if not utterly frustrating.  Hence why some of us go to the trapping.  All about increasing the odds.  

Good luck and keep us posted....!!


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 5, 2017)

*def follow the advice*

on the post hole diggers. Mix the corn with sweet feed, kool aid or whatever you think will attract them. This will make the corn last much longer and only one hog at a time can access the feed.

Make 4-5 feeding stations, ideally have them spread apart so you dont put too much pressure on them. Hang a stand 40-50 yards away down wind and hunt them at night with a green light.

You will most likely be able to kill the older hogs this way.

Good luck!


----------



## paul1956 (Feb 16, 2017)

*New to Hog Hunting*

Can anyone recommend some good resources to learn how to hunt hogs I have found a WMA with hogs, its mostly hilly bodered by a river but not a lot of swamp mostly trees and clear cut. Have found evidence of rooting in a field.

Also has anyone had luck using scents to attach hogs ?


----------



## frankwright (Feb 20, 2017)

The guys that I know that kill a lot of hogs on WMA's where baiting is not allowed, just walk.
They try to find fresh sign, and areas the hogs like and play the wind and just ease around and look and listen.
Many times you can hear them grunting and feeding ahead of you.

Good Luck!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

transfixer said:


> This is for the experienced "hoggers" out there,  our lease is in the eastern portion of Oglethorpe county, close to the Wilkes county line, over the last 10yrs or so we've had hogs on the lower end of our lease off and on, some years we'd see sign, some years not.
> Last couple of years I suppose the population has increased, as they are more or less permanent residents now, up until this year we really haven't made an effort to hunt them, and none of us in the club know much about them, except they appear to constantly roam, and are for the most part,  nocturnal in their movements.
> My question is during this time of the year, it being cold and sometimes rainy,  where would the hogs likely lay up during daytime hours?   Would they lay up in the thickets?  Where they have a lot of cover and underbrush?  Or would they lay up somewhere they can soak up the Sun when its out ?   We're trying to figure out where they are bedding or laying up,,,  our property is mostly pine plantation, with a few wet weather draws with hardwoods around them.



Going back to the OP, I missed the part on what is your purpose?  If'n you are wanting to rid the land of them, I'd let some doggers come in and chase the ones they dont kill away...............But I could not pass up the opportunity for an EXCITING Hunt!

THIS is what you NEED TO DO, if you think like me

BAIT THEM UP!! Find a Really good spot you can access with predominantly favorable wind. Preferrably from an elevated spot...........BAIT it, put a Light on it some where. Heck some cheap Solar lights from Wally world will do. Go get some green plastic film and cover them; or red what ever you wish not that it matters. A feeder would be great, but a 3 or 4 " PVC Pipe with holes and a chain strapped to a tree  will work as good as ANYTHING out there for a hog feeder; will make your corn last longer too. Unless a bigfoot gets to it and you'll lose everything You got a trail cam? I thought so........Set it one weekend and see what happened when. Then hunt it the next weekend............shoot, I'd be setting it up when I got there and hunting it about 12 hours later 

Anywho, if you get my drift, go HUNT THEM, at Night, over bait, with a Light

Uh hum, the state would appreciate it too, BTW.


----------



## hogjumper (Mar 1, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> Going back to the OP, I missed the part on what is your purpose?  If'n you are wanting to rid the land of them, I'd let some doggers come in and chase the ones they dont kill away...............But I could not pass up the opportunity for an EXCITING Hunt!
> 
> THIS is what you NEED TO DO, if you think like me
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I do and I've had a ton of luck with my set-up. 

I found a cheap solar-powered, motion-activated light on Amazon and slapped a few strips of brake light repair tape on it. It sits in a tree overlooking the pig pipe. After sundown, I'll sneak into my stand and simply wait for the light to turn on. That's my cue to flip on the rifle light and get me some bacon.

As a weekend hunter myself, I refresh my bait Friday afternoon, check my trail cams, then spend the weekend in the woods (walking during the day, sitting at night). It's worked out for me more often than not.

Most importantly, have fun. Those hoggers are a lot smarter than they look, which makes it all the more satisfying when you do get on them. Good luck!


----------

